# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  क्या आप एक माह में भी वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं ???

## Krishna

प्रश्न है कि क्या आप एक माह में वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं ??? 
तो इसका उत्तर है हाँ .... 

आज जहां पर ज्यादातर लोग अपने शरीर का वजन घटाने के लिए पसीना भा रहे है वहां पर अभी भी कुछ लोग हैं जो की वजन बढाने के लिए संघर्ष कर रहे है। कुछ लोगों वजन कम होने के कारण लोगों के सामने शर्मिंदगी महसूस करते हैं। ऐसे में उन्हें कुछ ऐसे उपाय चाहिए होते हैं जिनकी मदद से वे वजन बढ़ा सकें।

----------


## Krishna

यूं तो वजन घटाने की तरह वजन बढ़ाना भी आसान नहीं है। इसके लिए आपको अपनी लाइफस्टाइल में बदलाव करने की जरूरत है। आपकी जरूरत को समझते हुए हम आपके लिए कुछ ऐसे टिप्स लेकर आए हैं जो एक महीने में आपका वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*कैलोरी पर ध्यान दें*वजन बढाने के लिए जो सबसे बड़ा कदम है वो यह है की आप इस बात का ध्यान रखे की आप अपने द्वारा ली जाने वाली कैलोरी का ध्यान रखे जो की आप रोजाना लेते है क्योंकि इस बात से इस बात का अन्दाजा लग जाएगा कि आप रोजाना कितनी कैलोरी और लेनी है।

----------


## Krishna

*आहार को न करें नजरअंदाज*आप कितना खाते हैं और आप क्या खाते हैं यह आपके वजन बढाने के उपर काफी प्रभावित करता है। रोजाना अपने आहार में 500 अतिरिक्त कैलोरी जोड़ दे। पर अगर आप कुछ प्रकार के शारीरिक कार्यों को अपने जीवन में सम्मिलित करते है तो आपके द्वारा ली गयी केलोरी की संख्या बढ़ा दें ताकि आप उन केलोरी की पूर्ती कर सके जो कि आपने कसरत करने में खो दी हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*थोड़े-थोड़े समय पर खाएं*सामान्य रूप से आप दिन में तीन बड़े आहार ले और उन के बीच में 2-3 छोटे छोटे अल्पाहार ले अपने दिन की शुरुआ़त पेट भरने वाले नाश्ते के साथ करे और उसके बाद अलग अलग तरह के खाने के सामान खाए हर 2-3 घंटे में इससे पहले की आप बिस्तर पर सोने के लिए जाएं।

----------


## Krishna

*स्वस्थ आहार लें*उन खाने के पदार्थो को खाएं जो स्वास्थ्य हो, पोषक तत्वों से युक्त हों और केलोरी से भरे हुए हो। आपको यह सुझाव दिया जाता है कि आप बहुत ज्यादा हानिकारक और वसा युक्त खाने के पदार्थो को न खाएं क्योकि इससे आप अस्वस्थ्य तरीके से वजन ग्रहण करेंगे जिसकी वजह से आपमें कई रोग हो सकते है।

----------


## Krishna

*दूध व नट्स लें*आपके लिए एक बहुत ही बढ़िया आहार विकल्प है की आप एक ग्लास दूध केले के साथ या सेब के साथ या कुछ नट्स के साथ ले। इसके आलावा चिकन, अंडे, फल, सब्जी और चीज़ और तरह तरह के नट्स भी आपके आहार का एक बहुत बड़ा हिस्सा बनाना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*पानी है जरूरी*बहुत सारा पानी पीना भी बहुत ज़रूरी है क्योंकि इससे आपमें ताकत आती है जिसकी वजह से आप तरह तरह के काम कर सकते है। कम पानी पीने से आपमें निर्जलीकरण हो सकता है जिसकी वजह से आपमें कसरत करने के लिए स्टेमिना ही नहीं रहेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*पर्याप्त नींद लें*प्राय: लोग सोने का महत्व वजन प्राप्त करने के लिए नहीं समझते है। यह एक अभूत करदार निभाता है, आपके शरीर में वजन बढाने के लिए। इसलिए यह बात का ध्यान रखे की आप दिन में कम से कम 8 घंटे सोते है ताकि आपका शरीर ढंग से काम कर पाए।

----------


## Krishna

*कसरत करें*एक महीने में वजन बढाने के लिए कुछ समय वजन उठाने के लिए भी दे। आपको यह सुझाव दिया जाता है की आप कुछ प्रकार की कसरत करे जैसे की डेड लिफ्ट, मिलिट्री प्रे, बेंच प्रेस, स्क्वेट्स और अन्य जटिल कसरत जहां पर आपकी मॉसपेशी के रेशे प्रयोग हो। इसके आलावा एरोबिक और कार्डियो कसरत न करे क्योंकि वे आपमें अतिरिक्त केलोरी को जला देंगी जो की आप खायेंगे और आपमें वजन बढाने के तरीकों को प्रभावित करेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

ये तरीकों से आप ज़रूर वजन बढाने में सफल होंगे वो भी एक महीने में पर यह बात ज़रूरी है कि आप ये सब कार्य सकारात्*मक रूप से लें, आपको कुछ ही दिनों में करिश्मा होने की चाह नहीं रखनी चाहिए। इसलिए धैर्य रखें ताकि आपको सकारात्*मक परिणाम मिल सके।

----------

